# Do you feel up to going for a little walk?



## Charlie Parker

J'ai suggéré une tournure dans ce fil, mais je voudrais proposer un autre contexte un peu plus spécifique. Je veux suggérer à un ami qu'on se promène un peu pour nous changer les idées. Il se sent un peu déprimé et en plus il a mal au dos ou à la tête. Je propose : « Tu t'en ressens pour te promener/balader un peu ? » Je pourrais dire peut-être : « Ça te dit de te promener un peu avec moi ? » mais cela ne veut pas dire la même chose. Il en aurait bien envie, mais il ne sent pas suffisament en forme pour faire cela. En anglais, il y a une nuance entre "Do you feel like doing something?" and "Do you feel up to doing something?" Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Henri_Hudson

Would "Tu es assez en forme [sous-entendu, physique ou mentale]" do?

Cheers,

HH


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Charlie,

Il me viendrait (à l'oral) : « Tu ne te sentirais pas de venir te balader avec moi ? »


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Henri Hudson et Karine. Vos phrase vont m'être utiles, mais pour ce qui est de ma proposition, on ne dit pas : « Je ne m'en ressens pas trop pour faire ceci ou cela. » ?


----------



## Oddmania

Charlie Parker said:


> Merci Henri Hudson et Karine. Vos phrase vont m'être utiles, mais pour ce qui est de ma proposition, on ne dit pas : « Je ne m'en ressens pas trop pour faire ceci ou cela. » ?



Non, ça ne se dit pas. J'ai vu sur un autre fil que vous aviez trouvé ça dans un dictionnaire. C'est étrange, je n'ai jamais entendu ça. C'est peut-être Canadien. 
Par contre, comme l'a dit Karine, on peut dire (de façon informelle) _se sentir de faire quelque chose _ Ça peut vouloir dire _avoir envie_, ou lorsqu'on dit _Je ne me sens pas..._ , alors ça veut en général dire _J'ai la flemme _

En ce qui concerne la phrase anglaise, pourquoi ne pas dire _up for_ au lieu de _up to_ ?  Larousse traduit _up for_ par _interested in, ready for_, mais ça ne semble pas convenir pour _up to._


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Oddmania. Que penses-tu de cet exemple ? _



S’en ressentir pour : [Familier] se sentir d’attaque; avoir envie de faire qqch. Tu t’en ressens pour encore quelques kilomètres? Désolé, mais je ne m’en ressens pas pour te suivre.

Click to expand...

_C'est très intéressant, cette nuance entre "to feel up for" et "to feel up to." To me, if someone asks me "Do you feel up for a walk" that's like "Do you feel like going for a walk / are you interested in going for a walk?" but if he says "Do you feel up to a little walk / up to going for a bit of a walk?" that implies that I might not feel well enough to do it.


----------



## lachamade

Non cela ne se dit pas, en revanche_ "Tu te sens de venir te balader un peu avec moi ? "_ me semble une bonne option, très employée dans le langage courant français.


----------



## Oddmania

Charlie Parker said:


> Merci Oddmania. Que penses-tu de cet exemple ?
> 
> _Tu t’en ressens pour encore quelques kilomètres? Désolé, mais je ne m’en ressens pas pour te suivre._



Ça sonne très bizarre, peut-être que ça se disait avant... 



Charlie Parker said:


> C'est très intéressant, cette nuance entre "to feel up for" et "to feel up to."  To me, if someone asks me "Do you feel up for a walk" that's like "Do  you feel like going for a walk / are you interested in going for a  walk?" but if he says "Do you feel up to a little walk / up to going for  a bit of a walk?" that implies that I might not feel well enough to do  it.



Ah, oui je vois, merci! 

_Do you feel up for a walk? : Ça te dit d'aller te promener (avec moi) ? _
_Do you feel up to a walk? : Tu te sentirais d'aller te promener (avec moi) ? _

It's uncommon, but this time, the difference can be reproduced in French too!


----------



## Charlie Parker

Voici un extrait du dictionnaire Collins Robert : « il ne s'en ressent pas pour faire ça » C'est donc faux ? Ou encore : 





> B. − _Pop., arg._ S'en ressentir (pour). Avoir envie de.
> 1. [Suivi d'un subst.] V. _amateur_ ex. 51. − _En partic._ ,,Aimer, avoir plaisir à. _Il s'en ressent pour c'te môme_`` (Lacassagne, _Arg. « milieu »_, 1928, p. 179).
> 
> 2. [Suivi de _pour_ + inf.] _S'en ressentir pour se battre._ _Dis donc, toi, gueule de raie ultra-plate, tu veux du galon? Si tu t'en ressens pour aller te faire écraser par les tanks, vas-y_ (Malraux, _Espoir_, 1937, p. 734).


 un extrait du Trésor.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Oddmania pour ces phrases. Elles me sont utiles.


----------



## pointvirgule

_Aurais-tu le cœur à faire une promenade ?
 Te sens-tu d'attaque pour une promenade ?
_


----------



## hampton.mc

C'est bien dans le dictionnaire mais en France "s'en ressentir pour" ne se dit pas.


----------



## pointvirgule

Plutôt d'accord avec la voisine du dessus ; et puis cet usage est présenté comme argotique (y a qu'à voir les exemples).


----------



## Aggie 06

"s'en ressentir pour" est correct mais disons que c'est très "daté" (les exemples datent d'ailleurs de 1928 et 1937).


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

J'aime bien le "te sens-tu d'attaque pour" de ";". Quant à se "sentir de", moi je dis plutôt "s'*en* sentir de".


----------



## hampton.mc

Punky Zoé said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aime bien le "te sens-tu d'attaque pour" de ";". Quant à se "sentir de", moi je dis plutôt "s'*en* sentir de".



Tu dis : "Je m'en sens de sortir" !!!! Ce doit être typique du Sud-Ouest car franchement j'ai jamais entendu ça.


----------



## Cath.S.

hampton.mc said:


> C'est bien dans le dictionnaire mais en France "s'en ressentir pour" ne se dit pas.


Je dirais plutôt que cela ne se dit _plus_ 

Je n'avais jamais rencontré *s'en* sentir de faire qch avant ce soir, PZ. Je connais _*se *sentir de_...


----------



## Punky Zoé

hampton.mc said:


> Tu dis : "Je m'en sens de sortir" !!!! Ce doit être typique du Sud-Ouest car franchement j'ai jamais entendu ça.


On l'utilise rarement à la première personne, mais "est-ce que tu t'en sens de faire ceci ou cela", oui.


----------



## pointvirgule

Eh bien moi, je prends note de l'usage présenté par PZ, quoiqu'il ne me soit pas personnellement familier (ceci dit sans multiples points d'exclamation).


----------



## xtrasystole

*1)* I think the expression _'*(ne pas) s'en ressentir pour*'_ is still quite correct and clear, even though _slightly_ outdated. 
_'Je ne m'en ressens pas pour faire du vélo aujourd'hui'_ (I don't feel up to biking today (I'm too tired to go)). 
(While _'I don't feel like biking today'_ —> _'Ça ne me dit rien de faire du vélo aujourd'hui'_ / _'Je n'ai pas envie de faire du vélo aujourd'hui'_ (I'd rather go to the movies)).


*2)* Also I second Punky Zoé's _'*s'en sentir de (faire qch)*'_. I'm not too sure it's correct grammatically, but I may use it now and then (preferably in the interrogative form, I don't know why). 
_'Est-ce que tu t'en sens de faire du vélo aujourd'hui ?'_


----------



## amg8989

what about *energy*? If it's about depression, I know that it can come down to lacking the energy or the will to do something. 

sort of like the mental energy as well as the physical, a combo...

_*as-tu de l'énergie à faire une promenade?*_ (or adding the idea of "enough" energy)

*or maybe using "_humeur_" As in are you in a good enough mood/high enough spirits to go for a walk?

???


----------



## xtrasystole

amg8989 said:


> what about *energy*?...
> 
> sort of like the mental energy as well as the physical, a combo...
> 
> _*as-tu de l'énergie à faire une promenade?*_


I would rather say _'être d'attaque pour'_. (It should also be "l'énergie _pour_ faire"). 

_- 'Es-tu d'attaque pour faire une promenade ?'_ (as-tu l'énergie physique et mentale, et aussi l'envie, de faire une promenade). 
_- 'Non, aujourd'hui je ne suis pas d'attaque'._


----------



## amg8989

xtrasystole said:


> I would rather say _'être d'attaque pour'_. (It should also be "l'énergie _pour_ faire").
> 
> _- 'Es-tu d'attaque pour faire une promenade ?'_ (as-tu l'énergie physique et mentale, et aussi l'envie, de faire une promenade).
> _- 'Non, aujourd'hui je ne suis pas d'attaque'._





oups, I kept changing the sentence around with different phrases and must have carelessly overlooked the prepositions.


OK, merci!! good to know!!!!


----------



## pointvirgule

xtrasystole said:


> I would rather say _'être d'attaque pour'_.


Tel que suggéré au numéro 11...


----------



## xtrasystole

Excuse-moi, pointvirgule ! Je ne m'en souvenais plus...


----------



## Nicomon

Oddmania said:


> Non, ça ne se dit pas. J'ai vu sur un autre fil que vous aviez trouvé ça dans un dictionnaire. C'est étrange, je n'ai jamais entendu ça. C'est peut-être Canadien


Eh bien... j'ai répondu à l'autre (vieux) fil en question, avant de découvrir celui-ci et non, à ma connaissance ce n'est pas typiquement canadien. 

Comme je l'ai écrit dans l'autre fil, je suis étonnée de constater que la citation que Charlie a remise au #6 vient d'Antidote. Je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu « _se/s'en sentir_ _de_ » (tout court) ni « _s'en ressentir_ _pour_ »... que j'aurais cependant compris. 



pointvirgule said:


> _Aurais-tu le cœur à faire une promenade ?_
> _Te sens-tu d'attaque pour une promenade ?_


  Les deux solutions me semblent très naturelles.  
J'aime aussi l'idée de amg8989 : _humeur_ qui me semble plus proche de _avoir le cœur à _(dans le sens de disposition/état d'esprit/moral) que de la version _être d'attaque pour/se sentir assez en forme pour_ que j'associe plutôt à « énergie physique ».

Par exemple : _Te sens-tu / es-tu d'humeur à faire une promenade?_ (ou bien _prendre une marche, _comme on dit « che nous »)

_Do you feel up to_ : les versions ci-dessus
_Do you feel up for/do you feel like_ : _aurais-tu envie/(est-ce que) ça te dit?_
ou à la québécoise (familier) : _aurais-tu le goût?_ et encore plus familier : _ça te tenterais tu? _


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nicole. Quand j'étais au Québec j'ai souvent entendu _tenter _dans ce sens.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai ajouté deux petits québécismes, mais pour pour ce qui est de la traduction de la phrase en titre, je n'ai fait qu'approuver les bonnes solutions de ceux qui ont répondu avant moi.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci tout le monde. Vous m'avez tous donné d'excellentes idées. Je vous remercie de vos contributions.


----------

